# winter campsites in spain



## DonnaG (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

We're planning on touring the south east coast of Spain in our motorhome this coming winter. Any suggestions of nice places to visit and nice but not too expensive campsites to stay would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DonnaG said:


> Hi
> 
> We're planning on touring the south east coast of Spain in our motorhome this coming winter. Any suggestions of nice places to visit and nice but not too expensive campsites to stay would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was cycling past the ones between Denia and Oliva on the coast the other day and I noticed that they charged between €8 and €12 a night. I seem to remember from my motorhome days that it was about £12 a night in the UK so not much difference.

There are several of them and they are a few hundred meters from the beaches.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I am, at the moment, on a site at Los Lobos near Mojacar / Cuevas del Almanzora which is, at the moment, 8 euros a night, www.cherribar.com gives you all the info. I have to add, before I get shouted at, I do their, internet, WiFi and computers for them as a consultant. It should also be noted we love the place and visit our permanently sited caravan at least once per month whether I have work to do or not. Mind you there is also a RC flying club at the site so its a case of boys and their toys.....
On slghtly different tack people might like to be aware that the majority of wild camping sites between Mazzaron and Almeria on the beaches have recently been ploughed up to stop camping particularly by Gypsies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a campsite near Torremolinos (Los Alamos) Camping Torremolinos , Torremolinos Campsites, Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## DonnaG (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks all, very helpful... don't you think, half the fun is in the planning???!!


----------



## piglet2spain (May 5, 2011)

If you are going inland there is a fantastic site 2 hours from Barcelona. In Arens de Lledo stunning with mountain views.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, on the journey down, I can thoroughly recommend these superb sites:

Camping Les Medes - L'Estartit,

Camping Spanatura Resort - Peniscola

Both open nearly all year, both have excellent facilities and are very friendly. Also both in beautiful areas with lots to see and do.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

You could also try camping Internacional Amberes in Empuria Brava, excellent facilities location etc. It is also only 30km south of the French border right on the coast. We have used it for many years with tents, caravans and mobile homes. Highly recommended!


----------



## DonnaG (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I just say a big thank you to everyone who has replied to my question... all very helpful info!! :clap2:


----------

